# Is it ever too early to add a super?



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I think it is still too early to add suppers in your situation. Do you have drawn comb in your honey supers? You know your bees better than I - do you have so many hives that the Demaree method of swarm control is impractical?


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

YES! If you put them no too early the bees lose the heat up to the empty super. That will slow down brood rearing and reduce the number of bees they can keep warm.
You are still full with honey so they have food they will clear as they raise new bees.

Keep you eyes on them and give it a couple of weeks at least. A month may be better. Just keep an eye on their stores this next month and be ready for the supers just before the flow up there starts.

They sound healthy.
Enjoy.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a friend that his colony absconded. Put a swarm in the box & he gave it three supers, 1d 2 meds. within a cpl weeks every pest you could imagine had taken over the entire box....lost that hive.

Timing is important; not enough room...swarm, too much room, they can't guard. Don "The Fat Beeman" says they get demoralized.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Once upon a time I knew a guy who used to add boxes because he didn't want the neighbors driving by to think poorly of his beekeeping ability. It never failed to slow down colony developement. I don't do that anymore.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Unless the bottom box is totally empty I would consider extracting the upper box now and leaving them in reserve for when the weather breaks. Nothing says you have to add frames by the box. Unless you have an amazing flow they will be making space for a while not filling it.


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks, sounds like I have my answer.


----------

